# How to repair a split table leg



## Joely (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi! I have a cherry dining table that has caster wheels on the legs. The center of each leg has a hole drilled into it 1 3/4" deep. The legs are 1 1/8 inch wide at their base with a 1/4" hole in the center. One of the legs is split in three places, two of which are on the seam on either side of the leg, and running up its length about 7 inches, and one in a separate area running in the same direction about 2 1/2". 

My question is, will gluing these cracks be sufficient given the use of caster wheels? I want to make sure any repair I make will be effective for many years.

I will really appreciate any advice you share!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The leg needs to be reglued however what is behind the problem is the bottoms of the legs are suppose to have brass caps re-enforcing the leg from the stresses from the casters. http://www.vintagehardware.com/prod..._Jk-vKTQrGKAxWvnXIoNbGl45fk0pICCSUxoCVkjw_wcB 

If the break in the wood is raw wood then use wood glue to glue it together. If it's a failed glue joint or has been repaired before then two part epoxy should be used. 

If you are not going to locate and install toe caps on the legs I would recommend gluing all the casters on with epoxy. The wood especially cherry isn't strong enough to tolerate the stresses from being rolled on casters.


----------



## Joely (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you, this is very helpful! When we bought the casters to replace the ones that were missing for this table, I did first try to find ones with the toe caps, but I was not able to find any with the dimensions needed to fit this table. There are castor rings available that I think will fit. The description says they "serve as a ferrule to reinforce a leg around the mounting screw of a castor". Would these be adequate, or should I find someone to resize the bottom of each leg so that I can fit brass caps on?
http://www.whitechapel-ltd.com/product/LEGcr/257CAR6P.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your leg ends are not round!*



Joely said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful! When we bought the casters to replace the ones that were missing for this table, I did first try to find ones with the toe caps, but I was not able to find any with the dimensions needed to fit this table. There are castor rings available that I think will fit. The description says they "serve as a ferrule to reinforce a leg around the mounting screw of a castor". Would these be adequate, or should I find someone to resize the bottom of each leg so that I can fit brass caps on?
> http://www.whitechapel-ltd.com/product/LEGcr/257CAR6P.html


The sources I found only show either round or square end caps. :frown2:
http://www.vandykes.com/restorers-round-cup-caster/p/200526/

http://retrorenovation.com/2014/01/31/table-leg-metal-feet-ferrules-sabot/

So you are correct, if you can't find the hex or octagon shaped ones ... unlikely, you will have to file or reshape the ends to accept the round ones. :frown2::crying2:
If that is not within your skill set, you'd do best having it done. The party doing it would need to have the new caps to make a proper fit. It's not a "high skill" operation, but it must be "proper", that is just a snug fit, not sloppy. It's a file a bit as you go, fit the cap and when you reach the proper diameter it will just tap on ... gently, tedious but doable.

You may not like the looks of this suggestion but, you could wrap the wood with brass wire, neatly and evenly and then put a layer of clear epoxy over it IF you can't find the correct shape caps.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I tried again this morning to find caps that were octagon in shape but struck out. Apparently they are not available anymore. I think I would be inclined to not put anything on the leg. Just be careful to put air under the table when ever it's being moved.


----------



## Joely (Jan 26, 2017)

I really appreciate all the advice! I am leaning toward finding a furniture repair person and having them adjust the legs to fit those brass cups. Thanks again!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only thing I didn't like about the round cups is every place where the corner of the leg was would either sit on top of the cup or stick out a little. It would be obvious to everyone it was jury rigged. Functionally it would be fine.


----------

